# First snow accumulation for CT?



## Greg (Nov 18, 2007)

NWS forecast for my area:



> Tonight...Snow likely or a chance of rain in the evening...then snow likely after midnight. Snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches. Lows in the upper 20s. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.
> 
> Monday...Mostly cloudy. Snow likely in the morning...then a chance of rain showers in the afternoon. Total accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. Highs in the lower 40s. Northeast winds around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.



Cool!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> NWS forecast for my area:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2007)

Woohoo!


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow. They bombed that forecast. We got nada.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow. They bombed that forecast. We got nada.


 
I got snow this morning!


----------



## KingM (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow. They bombed that forecast. We got nada.



That sucks. The good news from the North Country is that it was 14 degrees when I woke up this morning in the MRV. Perfect temps for blowing mounds of snow. We have a brief and slight warmup forecast, but the weather for the next two weeks looks fantastic for this time of the year.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2007)

I almost cried when I saw the sun shining this morning and not a snowflake to be found.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2007)

Better late than never....






It's not much, but I'll take it!


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2007)

Still falling, too.  Mixed in with sleet, but hey, it's still snow!

The meterologist on Channel 3 was saying there's some old wives' tale that the day of the month on which the first accumulation of more than 1" falls is the # of storms there will be that winter.  So in this case, 20.  Interesting....


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 20, 2007)

It's snowing heavily here in Coventry, and we have close to 1" on the ground with the temp at 31F.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 20, 2007)

Still snowing hard:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 20, 2007)

raining in meriden right now, just changed over.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

the percip type just changed over in southbury, ct.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 20, 2007)

Still snowing here, but very lightly.


----------

